# Corner aquarium tanks



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Wondering if anyone here has used a corner tank? I have been contemplating switching over to one and am wanting to know how it worked for you. I'm liking the idea of my tank fitting better in the space I have available for it but am thinking I would have to go much bigger for the same effect. If you have any thoughts on this or can think of any negatives please share. Thank you!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one. It fits nicely in the corner of my room with unique shape that is eye catching. I does have some short coming that might bother you. Limited lighting choice. Many standard light fixtures may not fit. Access to both sides are limited depending on how much room you leave against the wall when you set up the tank. Magnifying effects with curved glass but it may be a good thing depending on your taste. Need to purchase stand as a set or build your own custom stand. It may be a challenge to fit your equipments in the stand cabinet due to it's odd shape.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I love my 100 gal Reef Bowfront corner tank. I bought the tank and stand at King Ed.'s. I didn't find lighting a problem - using aQ LED light fixture.

AquaAddict


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one and i love it.there is a point to the fact you cant access sides well. Just make really sure the outside glass is all very clean before you place it. i learned that the hard way.


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for the reply's. Certainly gives me some things to think about. My biggest worry would be the lighting as I have not sorted out what I will need yet and of course wanting it to be lowish cost. Will look into the AQ led's. Because of my baseboards I believe I will not be able to have it as flush to the wall as I would like but will allow me space for cleaning. Aqquaddict how do you find the led's work? Are you growing plants as that is what Im looking to do and led are new to me. I have a very cheap submersible led for my 10 gal but do not believe it really does anything for the plants all of which are low light. On the other hand It does provide a nice light.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a PFO MH/PC combo pendent fixture for mine. There was not many choices 10 years ago(LED was not even on the menu). While I am still using the same fixture today, I have upgraded the PC part to LED. Currently running 12 Cree XPG2 high power LEDs with dimmer on top of MH. If you go with DIY route, you may end up a very nice custom LED set up at a fraction cost of over the counter products. There is a guy on reef forum had it done nicely. DIY 92g Corner Tank LED Fixture - Reef Central Online Community. You probably only need less then half of what he has for your planted set up. Check out RapidLED web site, there are some good articles worth reading.


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the links will be needing to read up more on led and planted tanks.


----------

